# les allées du Quartier Latin



## rightbabel

Hola amigos, no sé si traducir aquí "allées" como 'jardines' o quizás  como 'calles', aunque en este último caso creo que no es una acepción de "allées".

Frase: "Les cafés littéraires des intellectuels situés dans les allées du Quartier Royal ou au Quartier latin..."

Contexto: habla del París bohemio de los últimos dos siglos.

¿Alguién me ayuda? Gracias


----------



## melu85

Ici, c'est plutôt le sens de "rues". (il n'y a pas de cafés dans les jardins)


----------



## susote

Yo diría Avenidas o Paseos


----------



## rightbabel

susote said:


> Yo diría Avenidas o Paseos


 
Me suena mejor "calles". Muchas gracias.


----------



## rolandbascou

rightbabel said:


> Me suena mejor "calles". Muchas gracias.


 
Sobre todo en el barrio latino no hay nada que se parezca a una "allée".


----------



## lpfr

rolandbascou said:


> Sobre todo en el barrio latino no hay nada que se parezca a una "allée".


Absolutamente exacto.


----------



## chics

Hola, _une allée_ es un pasaje ¿no?


----------



## lpfr

chics said:


> Hola, _une allée_ es un pasaje ¿no?


  Hola Chics.
  No. Un pasaje (que atraviesa una manzana) es también un pasaje en francés. Y "une allée", es más bien "Voie bordée de verdure". Salvo en "une allée couverte", la cual no necesita verdura.
  A pesar de lo que dice el CNRL, no me suena que alguien llame "allée" un pasaje.
  A+


----------



## chics

Ah, hablo de memoria y tal vez me confundo, pero me pareció que había visto "calles" llamadas _allées_ que para mí tienen pinta de pasaje, pequeñitas, estrechas, a veces cubiertas, cierto, etc. En concreto, se me ocurrían un par de pasajes-_allées_ en el barrio latino, voy a mirar de momento en un mapa...

Edito : Ñññ... ¿Qué diferencias hay entre _passage, impasse_ y _allée_? ¿_Allée_ es grande o pequeña? ¿Un _passage_ solamente atraviesa una manzana?


----------



## lpfr

Sí, tienes razón. En le 6ème "arrondissement" hay une "allée":
Allée du Séminaire Paris 75006 Ile-de-France France 
  Puedes encontrarla en este sitio .
  Hay dos otras "allées" en París en los "arrondissements" 11 y 16.

Me sorprendía no haber visto ese pasaje (Allée du séminaire). Miré en Google Earth, y se trata de un paseo con verdura y no de un pasaje cubierto. Puedes verlo en las coordenadas:
  48° 50' 59.72 N y 2° 19' 58.15 E.



chics said:


> Edito : Ñññ... ¿Qué diferencias hay entre _passage, impasse_ y _allée_? ¿_Allée_ es grande o pequeña? ¿Un _passage_ solamente atraviesa una manzana?


 Un pasaje es una especie de calle cubierta peatona que atraviesa una manzana (una cuadra, para nuestros amigos latinoamericanos). Con comercios que dan en esa calle.
  Un impasse es un callejón sin salida. Aunque callejón es más bien despectivo en español e "impasse" no lo es en francés.
  Une "allée" es un paseo peatón con verdura, como el que puedes ver en las coordenadas que te di.
  Al menos así es como yo los siento.


----------



## Pinairun

Una calle con árboles?

Saludos


----------



## lpfr

Pinairun said:


> Una calle con árboles?
> Saludos


  Frecuentemente, una avenida ancha con árboles es un "boulevard". Pero hay muchas calles con árboles que solo se llaman "rue".
  Una "allée" es un paseo con árboles, para peatones.


----------



## Pinairun

lpfr said:


> Frecuentemente, una avenida ancha con árboles es un "boulevard". Pero hay muchas calles con árboles que solo se llaman "rue".
> Una "allée" es un paseo con árboles, para peatones.


 

 Je me promène souvent sur l'Avenue des Allées, où se trouve l'Impasse des Allées, à Hendaye (Pyrénées Atlantiques) et je peut dire que cette Avenue des Allées est une rue "normalita" avec des arbres longeant le trottoir côté rue. Les véhicules roulent sur la chaussée de l'Avenue et les piétons sur son trottoir.

Si j'avais besoin de traduire en espagnol "Avenue des Allées", je dirais ..... (?)

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## yserien

Chics : Impasse, cul-de-sac, rue sans issue.

Si j'avais besoin de traduire en espagnol "Avenue des Allées", je dirais ...
En el caso de Hendaya yo diría (no muy en serio) Avenida de los Paseos (Allées et retours)

Convendría fijar las dimensiones de una "allée" La Frankfurterallee (sin tilde) de Berlín, que yo conozco muy bien, debe tener no menos de 100 m en su parte más ancha.


----------



## Pinairun

Puedo asegurar que la de Hendaya, siendo toda del mismo ancho, sólo tiene el suficiente para que circule un coche o dos, pero ojo con tropezar. Es como una calle de pueblo, nada más. Y las aceras son más bien sendas.

De ahí la complejidad de su definición. Para mí una "allée" es una calle con árboles.
Sin más.

Bonne nuit


----------



## rolandbascou

Selon les endroits et les pays, une allée peut être cent choses différentes.
Il est impossible de définir le mot. Depuis una allée cavalière jusqu´àu cas de Berlin ...


----------



## sudexpress

Buenos días,

Un allée puede ser también callejuela, por pequeña, por oscura.
Un allée puede ser también un camino. Sin más ni más.
Un allée puede ser lo que en España se llama a veces Vía en vez de Calle...por qué? Ni idea. 

"Los cafés literarios de los intelectuales de la callejuela del Barrio Real (o quédate con Quartier Royal) del Barrio Latino (expresión ya consolidada)."

Eso pienso yo 
Saludurrucus,
Sudexpress


----------



## rolandbascou

sudexpress said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Un allée puede ser también callejuela, por pequeña, por oscura.
> Un allée puede ser también un camino. Sin más ni más.
> Un allée puede ser lo que en España se llama a veces Vía en vez de Calle...por qué? Ni idea.
> 
> "Los cafés literarios de los intelectuales de la callejuela del Barrio Real (o quédate con Quartier Royal) del Barrio Latino (expresión ya consolidada)."
> 
> Eso pienso yo
> Saludurrucus,
> Sudexpress


 
Creo que te pasas.
A una callejuela oscura, un francés no le dirá "allée" nunca jamás.


----------



## sudexpress

Rolandbascou,
No creo que se deba juzgar en este foro. Si sentencias agradecería conocer la justificación de tus palabras. Obviamente no conozco tu lengua como tú pero este foro existe -entre otras razones- para compartir opiniones: significados, contextos...

Con mi post sólo trataba de aportar mi opinión en cuanto a la traducción y no en cuanto al significado real de _allée_. Dado que es una palabra que sufre variaciones de significado dependiendo de la región de Francia considero que, teniendo en cuenta el Barrio Latino, podría no ser tan aberrante traducir _allée_ por _callejuela_...cuando pensamos en Barrio Latino, intelectuales, cafés, la palabra _callejuela_ le va que ni al pelo. 


Saludos,
Sudexpress


----------



## chics

Pinairun said:


> Para mí una "allée" es una calle con árboles.


Buf, el problema es que en España las calles "normales" de las ciudades suelen tener árboles, aunque sólo sea para tener sombra en verano. Supong que por eso no solemos ditinguir si es calle con o sin árboles, si no hay es sólo por que no caben.

Ah, ¡gracias!


----------



## nicduf

rightbabel said:


> Hola amigos, no sé si traducir aquí "allées" como 'jardines' o quizás como 'calles', aunque en este último caso creo que no es una acepción de "allées".
> 
> Frase: "Les cafés littéraires des intellectuels situés dans les allées du Quartier Royal ou *au* Quartier latin..."
> 
> Contexto: habla del París bohemio de los últimos dos siglos.
> 
> ¿Alguién me ayuda? Gracias


 
Pour moi, si je relis la phrase initiale , jecomprends ".....situés dans les allées du Quartier Royal ou *dans* le Quartier Latin" 
Il me semble que le Quartier Latin n' est complément de "allées" car à ce moment on aurait eu "*du* Quartier Latin"
Le problème de la présence ou non d'allées dans la Quartier Latin disparaît (tout au moins pour la traduction)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Totalmente de acuerdo con Nicduf, se habla des allées du quartier royal, por una parte y del Barrio latino, por otra.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sudexpress

¡Sí Nicduf! ¡Claro!


----------



## Schrift

Hola a todos tengo una gran duda con la palabra "allées", en esta frase;

"Avec ses faux décors et ses allées larges comme l’avenue Montaigne"

Según mi traducción seria: "Con sus falsas decoraciones y sus ........ largos como la avenida Montaigne". En esta frase podría ser paseos o pisos, ya que alamedas no me cuadra ya que esto se encuentra dentro de un gran Mall.



Si alguien puede ayudarme por favor.


----------



## Paquita

Espero que funcione este enlace
Haz un clic en "photo aérienne" y tendrás una idea de lo que es esta avenida de París.
Abajo a la izquierda, verás también una de las fachadas.

Creo que paseo es la palabra adecuada en tu contexto.
No entiendo por qué piensas en "piso"...

Ya no funciona  (a no ser que pongas de dirección avenue Montaigne Paris y lo vuelvas a crear)

Intento con éste a ver lo que pasa...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Estando la avenida Montaigne bordeada de árboles, la palabra *alameda* conviene perfectamente.
Definición de M Moliner: *2* Paseo con álamos._ Por extensión, muchos paseos llevan ese nombre como nombre propio, aunque tengan otra clase de árboles. *Avenida._


----------

